# Entry level coder with Higher Education



## December8 (Jan 5, 2011)

Central MA coder is looking for a job.  

While I'm Entry level coder, my higher education shows the willingness to
learn.  
Simply would like to get my foot in the door somewhere and I
know that I can prove myself.

Can you post a resume on this site?


----------

